
Tgppl, a radically new type of open-source license - abecedarius
https://electriccoin.co/blog/introducing-tgppl-a-radically-new-type-of-open-source-license/
======
rendx
"Electric Coin Co. is spearheading a new type of open-source license, one that
enables anyone to commercially support and improve software while ensuring
that all improvements are open source after a set period of time. This
license, the Transitive Grace Period Public License, TGPPL for short, is a way
to make open source more resistant to capture and more sustainable."

Example use: [https://github.com/zcash/halo2/blob/main/LICENSE-
TGPPL](https://github.com/zcash/halo2/blob/main/LICENSE-TGPPL)

"[...] to distribute or communicate copies of the Original Work and Derivative
Works to the public, with the proviso that copies of Original Work or
Derivative Works that You distribute or communicate shall be licensed under
this Transitive Grace Period Public Licence no later than 12 months after You
distributed or communicated said copies"

